# Cut Studio & Roland GX-24 - contour cutting



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been trying to learn the optical eye feature of Roland GX-24 using cut studio so that I can use Subli-patch and Subli-decal.

I just can't get Roland to cut the right place.
Or right size for that matter.
Also, [Image Outline] feature of Cut Studio does not work very well. The contour lines are very shaggy.

I googled, youtubed, updated cut studio, updated firmware, etc.

NOT WORKING!

Anybody using this combo?
(Corel Draw, Cut Studio, Roland GX-24 optical eye, subli-patch)

Thank you in advance,
Kay


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Kay,

Not sure if it's possible, but have you tried cutting through VersaWorks? I don't know if it works with the GX-24, but we use VersaWorks with all four of our Roland printer/cutters and it's very simple to use and works flawlessly.

--Jim.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I will shed a little light on the subject, but not your solution. First the easy part to Feckman's post. Versaworks will run a GX24 but first you have to have the program which comes with the printer cutters. If user just has cutter that is the larger issue. 
As far as getting accurate optical eye cuts. With the versaCAMM you have to calibrate the optical eye so that the printer and cutter are in sync, otherwise the cuts are off there too. So the question is have you calibrated the cuts?
Shaggy outlines in cutstudio. What in effect you are doing is reading a raster image and making a vector outline. The lower the quality image the more the jaggy edges. You can play with the contrast slider or once you have outline reduce some nodes, but that is the life we live with. There are times I use Corel to get my cutlines and other times CutStudio image quality dependent. We would love our customers to bring in the perfect image, but many feel that the internet is their personal graphic artist. If you want less jaggies then you need to use vector base images. If you choose not to reduce those nodes it is interesting watching the GXor GS try to painfully cut each and everyone.
Look for calibrating your cutter to your printer for your specific fix! Hopes this points you in the right direction.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for your inputs, Irv and Jim!

I googled Versaworks.
I could not find info on purchasing a standalone.
Is it offered as a bundle only?

Irv,
All the contour cut instructions I found was using jpg image as a base, so even though the original was vector (Coreldraw) I had to export it into raster form and import it into cutstudio = jaggy contour lines. I am using very simple shapes. Even rectangles have some jaggy parts.


So I actually generated coutour line directly from CorelDraw to cutstudio and replaced the jaggy countour with it, but for some reason the cut size was all messed up even though I made sure the coutour size was same as the printed image.

For sublidecal, I came up with a workaround without using the optical eye.
I cut the decal paper with registration mark-ish corners first, print the design with the identical corners, align them nicely and press.
Not super pretty though - cut lines are very visible due to shrinkage.
This methond would not work with subli-patch.

I found a video for calibrating GX-24 but it was for adjusting the X-Y value.

Saga continues....

Kay


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

VW is not a standalone and comes with the Printer/Cutters. Still looking for a calibration procedure. I have found the workflow procedure. Not the best but just as a sanity check for steps to follow.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are using Corel Draw, you can copy and paste your outline right to cut studio.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Irv!

I will research a little more...

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Jonathan,

Actually I tried, but the position and size were off for some reason.
I will need to investigate more.

Kay


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Kay,

You might check with your closest Roland dealer -- they may be able to get you a copy of VersaWorks for use with that cutter...

--Jim.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

What I've learned to do is work backwards with the PNC features in Cut Studio with the GX-24. Meaning rather trying figure out how do get it do what I want it to do, I design PNC projects around what easily works. It makes life easier and makes you (re)design in a way you may have never dreamed of doing. I let a client/customer know straight up that there are limitations and if we work together we should be able to meet in that happy zone. If not, I keep it one hunnit and let them know I can't do it.

Try redefining the document size after you have it loaded via "Cutting properties > Properties > Get From The Machine" as this has helped when the optical eye wouldn't read all the crop marks. 

As far as the outline feature, that goes back to my work backwards theory. Some times you just gotta throw certain elements--if not all--in that white or color outline and just let the big *** patch look live. Import it, outline it, print it, cut it and forget about it.

If the text isn't crucial and doesn't need fills, strokes or creative formatting I'll print a pattern or color block where I know the the text goes and add the text in Cut Studio which lessens the objects I have to worry about image outline grabbing correctly.

And most importantly ensure the crop marks always sit well inside the rollers.


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

If you are trying to do text you have to convert to curves first and then you can copy and paste no problem and size should be the same. For vector art outlines, your sizes may be off but you should be able to scale it to your desired size. 

Also when you create your artwork you can make everything black and join/weld/combine and export as a high quality jpeg (300dpi), then open this and your original art in Cut Studio, make them both the same size and use the black image to get an outline, and you should be able to get a nice outline that you shouldn't have to tweak too much.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Jim,
Thank you.
I will try to locate a dealer near me, or call their customer service to see if I can obtain Versaworks somehow.

Resu,
I am trying to understand your process...
If you don't mind at all, would you tell me how you would print & cut, say, a Nike swoosh logo with a little bit of white outline around it? Width 6 inches?

Jonathan,
That is what I thought I did. 
I did the welded black into jpg approach as well, but this resulted in jaggy outlines, even with simple oval shape.
Maybe I screwed up something somewhere... hmmm.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

KaySh said:


> Jim,
> Resu,
> I am trying to understand your process...
> If you don't mind at all, would you tell me how you would print & cut, say, a Nike swoosh logo with a little bit of white outline around it? Width 6 inches?


The Nike swoosh is a simple one since its solid. Import it via .AI or jpg, "outline object" should give you a near perfect contour cut selection. After which point you would choose "Object > Offset" and select the appropriate distance to get the white outline. Print it. Then reload the sheet into GX-24, with the rollers outside the reg marks and cut it out. 

Roland has some support vids that may give you a better visual than I can try to convey: Roland Cut Studio Vids

Good luck.


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

You see, my cut studio does not give me near perfect outlines even with very high resolution nike swoosh jpg...

I am using Cut Studio version 2.0.

Resu, which version are you using?

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Called a local dealer about VersaWorks, was told to call Roland customer service, called and left a msg.

I bought the GX-24 package from Imprintable Warehouse, so I will ask them too.

Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Roland Tech support.
Here is the scoop.

1) I need to use CutStudio, not VersaWorks, with my GX-24.
(But the VersaWorks page on Roland web site says: Supports AdvancedJET, Hi-Fi Express, SOLJET, VersaArt, VersaCAMM, VersaStudio and VersaUV inkjets and GX series cutters.)

2) He told me how to change the position of registration marks in Cut Studio.
Mine was set to 7 x 7in and could not figure out how to make the area bigger.

In CutStudio, go to [File] - [Set up the Printer], select your printer, click [Properties], chose appropriate document size, click [OK].
You should see the dotted area change its size accordingly.
Go to [File] - [Printing Setup] and click on [Fit into shared area..], click [OK].
Reg marks will move to the corners.

3) I told him that the cutting is off even after all the three reg marks are found.
He told me to calibrate the cutter by following the instructions in Operation Manual (Print & Cut Guide) which came with the cutter (CD).

Shoot. I forgot to ask him about the jaggy outlines!

I will do some experiments tonight.
Kay


----------



## KaySh (Oct 12, 2011)

IT FINALLY WORKED!
It turned out, I was doing little things wrong here and there, when using the optical eye.

Like the placement of the material to be cut.
The placement of the rollers in relation to the reg marks.

I followed the instructions in the Operation Manual - Print & Cut guide and it worked.
EXCEPT the jaggy outline CutStudio generates, but I can work around it.

Thank you SO much for all the advises.
What you all told me totally make sense now (sorry, slow!).

I learned pretty much everything about t-shirt/dye sub business here (YouTube helpes too).
And I am still learning 

Sincerely,
Kay


----------

